# [SOLVED] Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi, I am new to the forum and this is basically my last resort. I consider myself a veteran to building computers. I have built and rebuilt my computer and other people's computers countless times and I am completely stumped on my own. 

I shut my pc off once a week and one day I woke up from work and the screen is stuck on startup. Specifically it keeps freezing on the motherboard screen and does not go any farther. I found it odd that it restart because I enabled my pc to not restart in case of a BSoD, so it shutting off during the middle of the night is, and will remain, a mystery to me. This happened about a year back and I hard-booted it about three times and it worked again..up until now. 

Let me go into detail here. Everything works correctly. My pc post beeps and everything turns on and sounds perfect, but it just stays on the motherboard screen. I have a GIGABYTE GA-P35C-DS3R LGA 775 Intel Motherboard.

Other specs:

XFX 9800GTX Vid Card
e6700 Dual Core Proc
2gb mushkin ram
74gb Raptor (Main Sata)
250gb WD
600w PSU (Enermax)

I really don't know what the problem could be. I take excellent care of my computer and for it to do this out of nowhere puzzles me. The only thing I have upgraded recently is my video card. The only thing I have tried doing is removing the CMOS battery for two minutes because I heard that reboots everything. I have no problem with purchasing a new part because I already had plans of upgrading my pc. Sorry if this was a bit long but I am very frustrated.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

That enermax psu is probably not strong enough for the video card.
Especially if its older. Can you get into bios?


----------



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

The power supply has been ok. I bought the video card last year after the first motherboard freeze, so I know it's not the video card. 

And no I cannot get into bios. The first screen that comes up is the motherboard screen and it will not go any further.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Mobo screen? You mean like the logo of the mobo? Do you have another
vid card to try, like one that doesnt suck alot of juice? Do you get any
beeps?, and did you used to get a beep before, the reason I ask, is to
determine whether or not you have a mobo speaker.


----------



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Yes in my first post I stated that it beeps normally during post.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Sry I didnt catch that. Are you pretty familiar with getting into bios.
When you cleared cmos it probably set the board up for a raid config,
which needs to be addressed. Disconnect your hdds, see if you can
get into bios. Might be a hdd failure, and its hanging up..
I still think your underpowered,,but what the hey...


----------



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Yeah I know how to get into Bios. I will try unplugging my hard drives tomorrow. I will be extremely relieved if it is one of my hard drives. 

If my power supply wasn't powerful enough wouldn't it have failed a year back when I installed my video card? Also why would it take a year?


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Power supplies lose there umphh over time, just like us. With that
vid card which is power hungry, it stressed it even more. You should
really replace it, there is a stickey thread in this forum all about power
supplies. The ones I like the best, would be the corsair 750watt, and the
650 which you probably could get away with using. I like to have more
power than I need, so down the road I wont be lacking in power, as
I am always upgrading. Bottom line, dont cheap out on the psu, it can
kill components..


----------



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Yeah I'm picking up a Corsair 850w when I upgrade further, but I don't want to get off topic. I will update this when I try my hard drives. If anyone else has any ideas please post as well.


----------



## Whittemore (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

So, just for xxxx and giggles I booted my secondary hard drive to see if it boots. It did, and then I tried my main hard drive again..and it did. It seems my computer has fixed itself, but I am very uneasy because I still don't know what the problem was.


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Enermax PSU's are very high quality and 600W should be plenty for what are running. BUT, if it is an older PSU it may not have the required Amperage on the 12V rail. That card needs minimum/24A.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Computer Freezing at Motherboard Screen*

Glad to hear! I will mark this as solved..


----------

